# Complete noob in Phoenix, AZ



## Mavtop (Jan 18, 2011)

Howdy,

I'm really a complete noob to Archery, but very interested and I don't know where to start. I live on the NW side of town in Glendale/Peoria area. I've always been interested in Bow hunting, but noone in my family goes hunting at all. I do not even have a bow yet. 

Any suggestions or advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome to AT! Corner Archery is the closest to you, 51st Ave and Northern are the cross streets. Their address is 5008 W. Northern Ave. Rhonda is the shop owner and will be more than helpful in assisting you.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to Archery Talk. I have a blog (in my signature below) that has a 6 part series on tips for shooting Archery - hope it helps! Welcome to the club.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. I recommend taking a trip to your local Archery shop. Check out several if possible. Support your local Archery shop. Toss the bow brand to the side and try as many bows as you can in your draw length and Draw weight. The shop can help you with those two measurements. Have the shop set you up and find the bow that you feel more comfortable shooting with and is smooth. If the shop won't take the time to let you test fire bows...move on to another shop. let them know that you have money in hand and serious and your not just a window shopper. If they still won't set bows up for you...move on. not all shops are the same. When you find a great bow shop, Build a long term friendly relationship with them. it will benefit both sides. 

Simon


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING* from now until FEB 14 2011
Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details...some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Mavtop.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. For the westside check out Corner Archery nice shop. Or if you want to head out to the eastside
you can see Robert at Broken Arrow Archery in Apache Junction great shop. But try out many different bows to see what
will work and feels good to you. Have fun out there.


----------



## Mavtop (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I appreciate the advice. I'll go start checking things out around town.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

